# Vaping Maps



## Space_Cowboy (9/12/13)

So just came across Vaping Maps - http://www.vapingmaps.com

For the retailers out there, you can register and add your location to the map. Just had a brief squizz at it and there are currently no places in SA on the map. 

Maybe some of the retailers on here might find it useful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Very awesome thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Very cool! Thanks Cowboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Nevermind they dont support South Africa.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (9/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Nevermind they dont support South Africa.


 
Ah damn that sucks!


----------

